# Super Spicy Chicken Marinade?



## CaryAnne (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm looking for a super spicy recipe for chicken marinade.  Anybody have anything they'd recommend or any "secret ingredients" that give a great fiery kick?  Preferrably on the grill as I'm making my husband's birthday dinner tomorrow night.

PS - if you have a wine to recommend with spicy chicken that would be great too!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2006)

You can add cayenne pepper and/or hot sauce to any marinade to make it super hot.

Look for a red zinfandel or a reisling (white).


----------



## thymeless (Sep 28, 2006)

Go to www.mohotta.com. They have a number of concentrated hot sauces that exceed the heat of a scotch bonnet or habanero. You can buy sauces and powders in the MILLIONs of Scovilles if that sort of thing interests you. 

I've given some 600,000 Scoville hot sauces to my chile head friends. They thought that was pretty darn hot.

thymeless


----------



## Seven S (Sep 28, 2006)

jerk chicken uses habaneros and thats as hot as it gets... you can buy them fresh and puree with some water and a touch of vinegar and use in the marinade or basting sauce


----------



## Seven S (Sep 28, 2006)

a Gewurtztraminer is a german wine that pairs well w spicy foods... beer is excellent with spicy foods too


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 28, 2006)

Not understanding the theme - Americana, Asian, etc it's hard to recommend.  Every culture has it's fiery and mild preparations.  

Here are two fiery ones that I use from time to time. 


Asian Inspired shrimps or chicken kabobs

1 cup soy sauce
1/2 tbsp of sambal (it's super spicey)
1/4 cup of sugar
1 tsp of sesame oil
1/2 stick of ginger grated (spicy again)
pinch of 5 spice powder
1 tbsp of finely minced green onion
1 green chili minced
3 cloves of garlic minced

Marinate the meat in it for an hour.  Grill.  You can cook down the marinade and then baste the meat in it and pour the thick marinade over it prior to serving. 

Chicken marinade 

1 cup of plain yogurt
6-8 whole dried arabol chillies (watch out they are super super spicy) 
3 tsp of whole cumin seeds
3 tsp of whole corrainder seeds
2 tsp of whole fennel seeds
Dry roast these seeds and chilis and then powder them
1 tbsp of paprika for color
1/2 stick of ginger minced
handful of fresh cilantro and mint chopped

Mix this all in the yogurt, add the chicken, marinate for a couple of hours.  Grill and serve with sliced onions and lime wedges.


----------



## thecactuswill (Oct 1, 2006)

Seven S said:
			
		

> ... beer is excellent with spicy foods too


 
Isn't beer good with everything?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree about the preference request.  Is there a particular cuisine/flavor you or your husband prefer?  I have a really spicy caribbean "jerk" chicken marinade/recipe, & a couple of Asian ones.  Do you have specific side dishes you plan to serve?  That might help decide the main dish marinade also.

Oh - as for beverage, my first vote would be for ice cold beer, but if you want to serve wine, I also second the previous suggestion for a Red Zinfandel.


----------



## Seven S (Oct 2, 2006)

Seven S said:
			
		

> jerk chicken uses habaneros and thats as hot as it gets... you can buy them fresh and puree with some water and a touch of vinegar and use in the marinade or basting sauce



Ok, before someone catches me on the technicality, jerk uses "scotch bonnets" which is actually a "cousin" of the "habanero" - habanero has a pointy tip and the flesh is firmer and thicker whereas the bonnet is flat on the bottom and somewhat corrugated and thinner in flesh... in scovilles, they both are the hottest peppers around.  trim the veins (white part) and leave out the seeds to tame them a bit, or you can also boil them in several changes of water to get more flavor and less of the heat punch


----------



## college_cook (Oct 2, 2006)

Boil some whole jalapenos until soft, then puree.  Add cayenne, S+P.  My father thought he would try to make salsa verde one day, not knowing it's made with tomatillos, and came up with the above recipe.  He took one bite, threw the whole batch away and was unable to sleep that night b/c his mouth wouldn't stop burning.  You could probably marinate some chicken in this, and probably use some reserved jalapeno sauce for a spciy enchilda sauce.


----------



## Lizannd (Oct 2, 2006)

*If you can find Walkers Woods jerk seasoning it's really*

good and hot but also has good flavor too.  It's great on grilled pork chops,

just don't use to much.


----------

